# Lady is going to the groomers



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Here is my before picture of Lady. she is going to the groomers at 1pm EST. I will post the pipe cleaner girl later...I have asked them to trim her beard up a bit too as they usually just leave it the length that it is. but those eye lashes are staying for now.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Please tell me you are not going scalp her...she is looking so pretty!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw, she is sooo pretty .. Can understand the heat you have over there though makes it uncomfortable for her. She is very like Molly.. That same little grin when she knows she's getting a treat


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I LOVE her looking like this...but she is quite matted...and it has been 42 degrees with the humidex...the poor thing has been panting...she is getting cliped so short today...it is so sad as I just love the way she looks...but she isn't comfortable.
 I hate having her go to the groomers...it is like they give me back a dog I just don't recognize!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

She does look pretty but her comfort is more important, good on you! Weller is booked in for next wed, the heat wave will probably be over by then but he needs a good 'do'


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Since when did the dogs comfort come before it's looks....OK so I AM kidding!!
Betty is shorter now than I ever thought she would be too.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Lady is so pretty  Scarlett looked like that yesterday before she went to the groomers. I love the long shaggy look, but in the summer it is just too darn hot for all of that hair! I brought home a dog about half the size of the one I brought in


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Lady is gorgeous but I am sure she will still look lovely with her new do!  Look forward to the update!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

She is gorgeous Mo .. but those matts have to go  pleased the eye lashes are staying..

I am 3/4 of a way through cutting Picnic ... oh wow her tiger stripes show much clearer with a short cut .. it is hot here and she was just too long ... so Picnic is joining the pipe cleaner leg gang too lol .. a few little matts that were brushed out easily, but I do check for matts all the time, bit of a hobby really lol.... 

Cant wait to see Lady after her posh groom .. Picnic had a JoJo DIY job


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Lovely photo of the lovely Lady... looking forward to seeing the after photo


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

she has just been dropped off...eek! lol...hoping all goes well with the new do.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

and thanks everyone for the lovely comments...hopefully she will grow her hair back for early fall, and I will battle all of those matts daily!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

She will look lovely! It is Lady we are talking about after all. Long or short,a very pretty little Lady


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

JoJo said:


> She is gorgeous Mo .. but those matts have to go  pleased the eye lashes are staying..
> 
> I am 3/4 of a way through cutting Picnic ... oh wow her tiger stripes show much clearer with a short cut .. it is hot here and she was just too long ... so Picnic is joining the pipe cleaner leg gang too lol .. a few little matts that were brushed out easily, but I do check for matts all the time, bit of a hobby really lol....
> 
> Cant wait to see Lady after her posh groom .. Picnic had a JoJo DIY job


Can we see Picnic's after photos aswell?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah Lady will look lovely, how can she not, and she'll be happier if she's comfier. Happy lady, happy Mo x x


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Lucia had her summer cut a few weeks back at the beginning of July when temps started to approach 30 degrees Celsius
Really works to keep them cooler and when they get wet during summer play they dry so much faster
Lady is a beautiful young girl who will remain so in any cut


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Can't wait to see her after photos, Mo! She is such a beautiful girl!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I've come home to half the puppy ....I will post a photo as soon as she let's me snap one of her...it is quite a shocking change.!!!

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Here she is...my little lady!!!! Look at that face...I like her face...the rest is a shock...she is so skinny...hubby thinks we should feed her more...we feed her for her weight and treat her...she is my skinny minnie











Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

What a face! She looks so sad and so skinny! But she is gorgeous, of course!! Love the way her face was trimmed!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow that is a hair cut and a half!! Still looking beautiful though


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

She looks lovely still! It's funny how skinny they look isn't it!! I was convinced Betty was getting a bit chubby until she had her hair cut and realised she is really skinny under her fur!!! It always amazes me how quick their coats do grow back!!!

Xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, you certainly got your moneys worth. LOL...It's amazing how different they look when they have been clipped.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow! As you know I love the shorter look  And I think Lady looks gorgeous!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahah, it is so so so so so short!!! she is soooo skinny....it is funny to look at her....oh well at least it will grow....and she will be cool.
Ruth! I know you love the shorter looks!!  I think vincent must have twice the hair lady does at the moment....lol.

I do like how they did her beard this time.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


Lady you are not on your own .. your buddy Picnic has had a summer cut too ... here she comes ...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AH!!!! Jojo!! look at her colours!!! SHE LOOKS AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!! she must feel so much cooler too!
her legs are looking nice and thick...lady is on chop sticks!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ahh love her .. chop stick legs .. I would like them please ..

Picnic has a slim build and long legs so I couldnt keep her legs much thicker or she would have tree truck legs like JoJo .. the second photo is not a good position but it does show her colours well ... she looks like a cockapoo tiger .. 

Pleased Lady kep those eye lashes .. come on get measuring ..

Lady just needs a chocolate cockapoo to cuddle up too


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AH!!! Love the cockapoo tiger!!!!!

Lady has the long thing build too...and yes she does need a choccy to snuggle up to.

she is still a bit of a ways away....I measured one last night....I will keep you posted on the length of the other one


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Poor Lady, she looks quite self-conscious. I bet she'll love it pretty quickly, realising that she's more comfortable and so much cooler.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Lady looks gorgeous with her new doo.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHA Thanks! she now has a little curl back to the top of her head and ears...I will snap some pics this weekend.
we are up at a cottage, so I am sure she will be quite happy with how cool her new do is!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Have a lovely weekend at the cottage Mo, B & Lady xxx

Yes please lots of photos


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady is going on her first boat ride!!! should be fun...and a good adventure!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Have fun....at least if Lady falls in she won't take long to dry


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHAH!!! It pured rain yesterday, I got home 10 minutes after her walk...her body was completely dry!! her ears were still very wet...but her 1/4" hair on her body took no time at all!!


----------

